# AMD Refreshing the Middle Level...Here is 6770 and 6750



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, after refreshing their upper level segment with the 6000 series, AMD is now refreshing the whole middle level segment with the BART.

Here comes HD 6770 and HD 6750.
 *images.anandtech.com/doci/4296/XFX6770.jpg

Check the details over here in AnandTech.

Both HD 6770 and and the HD 6750 are having the exact same specs of HD 5770 and HD 5750 respectively. In fact they may be actually rebranded HD 5770 and HD 5750. Even if so, the BIOS has been modified to accomodate all the features of 6000 series cards like HDMI 1.4a, UVD3 video decoder that was capable of decoding the additional resolutions and bitrates, Bluray and HD 3D playback


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 30, 2011)

fairly old news buddy....these are rebranded 5770/5750...you can even find them on the egg....the price is the same as the older gen cards, so no real reason to complain...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks for update cilus


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 30, 2011)

But what about their prices in India. And are they available here yet..???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 30, 2011)

AFAIK no saswat


----------



## Joker (May 1, 2011)

good job by amd. amd's gfx card arsenal is very good and holds most sweet points - 5k, 7.5k, 10k, 15k, 20k

the only thing is it has no competitor for gtx 580 otherwise amd cards are better.


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, good job my foot, anyone remember this?

*media.bestofmicro.com/Radeon-HD-4770,X-L-205977-3.jpg


----------



## ico (May 2, 2011)

They haven't really rebranded any "high-end" graphic card. HD 5770 is still the best card at its price point. GTX 550 Ti is a poor card - power consumption as high as HD 6870 and performance lower than HD 5770

nVidia had just blatantly renamed the GeForce 8000 series to 9000 series. Then HD 4850 and HD 4870 stormed at $199 and $299. You immediately saw 40-50% reduction in nVidia prices.

but the description regarding 8800GT is blatantly wrong by AMD - "Old architecture/process shrink" 8800GT was a winner.


----------



## Joker (May 2, 2011)

i knw someone who upgraded from 8800gt to 9800gt to gt240. lol.

this is a lower midrange card. as long as price is same....rebranding is justfied. but still amd is very open about this..unlike nvidia was.

ps: im a 9600gt user on my main config. currently using a weaker card tho.


----------

